# Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?



## Wolfram Atom (12. Dezember 2015)

Halli hallöchen,

ich hätte da mal ne simple Frage:
lasst ihr eure Selbsthakmontage beim Karpfenangeln nach dem Auswerfen liegen oder kurbelt ihr sie noch ein Stück ein damit die Montage sich am Grund streckt?
 Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Bei Festblei niemals (!!!) einkurbeln/strecken. eine bessere Möglichkeit den Haken in den Dreck/Blätter/Steine was auch immer zu ziehen gibt es gar nicht.
Außerdem bedeutet ein komplet gestrecktes Vorfach dass der Fisch in eine Richtung doppelt so viel, in die andere gar keinen Freiraum hat.


----------



## Georg79 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Kommt auf die Montage an...
Die Fachausdrücke für die einzelnen Montagen kenn ich jetz aber auch nicht im Detail.
Ich hab nen Leadcore mit nem 80g Inlineblei, dahinter dann ein 10-15cm Vorfach mit Haarmontage.
Diese Montage werf ich aus, leg sie auf dem Rodpod ab und nehm die Schnur vom Bissanzeiger runter.
Dann bring ich die Montage auf Spannung bis sich meine weiche Rutenspitze neigt. Erst dann setz ich die Schnur auf den Bissanzeiger.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass das gepiepe vom Bissanzeiger beim spannen nicht bis zum Köder hin übertragen wird.
Bei Freileufrollen wird dann der Freilauf geöffnet womit sich die Schnur wieder etwas entspannt. Fertig
Bei einer nicht Freilaufrolle wird die Bremse soweit geöffnet bis die Spannung soweit nach lässt, dass sich die Rutenspitze nicht mer neigt.
Dann wird der Swinger für Fallbisse eingehängt, wodurch sich die Schnur nochmal etwas nachspannt bzw. bei falscher Freileuf oder Bremseinstellung sie sich wieder lockert.
Somit liegt die Montage relativ gespannt bis zum Inlineblei.
Das kurze Vorfach liegt jedoch frei und bewegt sich bei Popupködern lässig in der leichten strömung.
Bei Spontansessions knet ich ums Inlineblei ein klebrig angemischtes Lockfutter.

Hintergrund dabei ist:
Der Karpfen nimmt den Köder und schwimmt weg, dabei zieht er sich durch das Blei den Haken selbst in die Lippe. Würde die Schnur nicht gespannt sein so kann der Karpfen länger und weiter weg schwimmen bis er an das Blei (den Selbsthakwiederstand) anstößt. In dieser Zeit kann sich der Karpfen den Haken frei schütteln und ausspucken.

Moderne Karpfenangler schwöhren also auf straffe gespannte Schnüre mit kurzen Vorföchern von 10-max. 20cm.

Siehe auch Google Bildersuche und Youtube Videos "Karpfenrun", du wirst schnell merken, dass der überwiegende Teil davon mit relativ gespannten Montagen fischt.
Bei einer lockeren nicht gespannten Montage wäre es gänzlich unmöglich einen Fallbissanzeiger zu verwenden.

Grüße


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Georg, das is alles richtig. Aber zwischen Schnur spannen und die Montage (sprich das Blei) nochmal bewegen ist ein feiner aber wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Am liebsten ganz leicht anstrecken und dann ein Absenkblei.
Die meisten großen hatte ich mit Absenkblei.

Habe da auch mal vor einigen Jahren für einen Kumpel einen Fachbeitrag für eine Fachzeitschrift verfasst.

Ein paar meiner Negertricks dazu: 
#6 Auf schlammigen Boden lasse ich den Köder leicht schwimmen.
#6 Ist die Gefahr das der Hacken sich nach dem Auswerfen irgendwo verheddern kann bzw. in Steine stecken bleibt mache ich eine lösliche PVE Folie drum. 
#6 Manchmal bei sehr großen Ködern am Haar sogar ein kleines Schrotblei am Haar zwischen Köder und Hacken. 
#6 Sehr schön ist es gerade bei schlammigen Boden, wo sich ja dann meist auch viele Rotaugen, Brassen etc. aufhalten einen anfütterteppich zu legen der die ganzen Kleinfische anlockt. Für den Karpfen dann einen richtig schönen Brummer als Köder drüber legen. Die kleinen bringen oft die Großen.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

da ihr gerade das Schnurspannen angesprochen habt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310336

vielleicht kann mir da auch jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Am liebsten ganz leicht anstrecken und dann ein Absenkblei.
> Die meisten großen hatte ich mit Absenkblei.
> 
> Habe da auch mal vor einigen Jahren für einen Kumpel einen Fachbeitrag für eine Fachzeitschrift verfasst.
> ...


Wenn du für eine Fachzeitschrift einen "Fachbeitrag" verfasst hast solltest du schon wissen das es Haken und nicht Hacken heißt:q.

Und was sind Negertricks?

Zurück zum Thema.Ich werfe aus und lasse das Festblei an gestraffter Schnur zu Grund sinken.Danach wird das Blei nicht mehr von der Stelle bewegt.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Georg79 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> da ihr gerade das Schnurspannen angesprochen habt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310336
> 
> vielleicht kann mir da auch jemand weiterhelfen



Ufernah würde ich niemals ein Senkblei verwenden.
Einfach deine Schnur Spannen und ablegen.
auf 10m Entfernung entfällt auch der Swinger, denn auf diese Kurzdistanz wirst du wohl so gut wie nie einen Fallbiss haben.
Wenn der Karpfen die Hakenspitze spürt geht der erst mal richtig ab. Selbst wenn der bei 10m erst mal richtung Ufer schwimmt und glaub mir in 1-2sek. schwimmt der rasend wo anders hin = Fallbissanzeiger entfällt.

Ein Senkblei macht nur Sinn wenn du auf Distanz fischst.
Das soll die Haubtschnur nur mehr unter Wasser drücken um weitmöglichst Schnurschwimmer zu vermeiden...

Wenn du angst hast wegen der Scheuchwirkung deiner Schnur:
Kogha Camouflage Monofil o,35er ohne Senkblei 15 Karpfen 2015

Eine rote Schnur eines Kollegen (ab ca. 1,5m Wassertiefe ist die Farbe Rot unsichtbar für Fische) ohne Senkblei 23 Karpfen 2016

Power Pro Geflechtschnur Moosgrün ohne Senkblei 12 Karpfen 2016

Beim Spinfischen mit geflochtenen Schnüren in Pink, Gelb, Lila, Neongrün, Gelb fluoszierend usw. werden auf Fischfetzen immer wieder richtig große Karpfen als Beifang gefangen.

Bei der richtigen Karpfenschnur musst du dir um eine Scheuchwirkung keine sorgen machen.... Du denkst genauso wie ich früher... Die Praxis selbst wird dich eines besseren belehren.

Die meisten Leadcore sind wesentlich dicker als die eigentliche Haubtschnur, und die scheuchen auch nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Fischt ihr in der Zukunft?|bigeyes
Wir haben noch 2015:q.


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Wie bereits richtig gesagt wurde: wenn die Montage am Grund liegt, niemals bewegen (aus genannten Gründen). Das mit dem Schnurstraffen bzw. Slacklinefischen hat damit nix zu tun.

Du kannst dir Abhilfe schaffen, wenn du Semistiffrigs/Kombirigs fischst (die dann noch mit nem "Rubbertail" - nen deutscher Name fällt mir erschreckenderweise dazu nicht mal ein - über die Verbindung zw. Wirbel und Vorfach ziehst), dann ist ein Teil des Vorfachs automatisch gestrafft und du hast weniger Verwicklungen beim Ausbringen. Zusätzlich dient der weichere vordere Teil dazu, dass der Karpfen den Köder leichter bearbeiten kann (aufsaugen etc.). Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Wir haben vor einigen Jahren mal mit Benni Gründer ein Video zum Thema Grundlagen des Karpfenangelns gemacht. 
Thomas und ich löchern Benni dabei, mit allen möglich Fragen die damals oft hier im Forum gestellt wurden. 

Gerade jetzt im Winter lohnt es sich, sich mal ne Stunde Zeit zu nehmen und sich mal anzuhören was Benni Gründer zu den Themen Leadcore, Inline oder Saftey-Rig, Vorfachlänge, Vorfachmaterial, Abstand Haken und Boilie, Ruten ablegen, Futterboilies, Mais zubereiten usw. usw. zu sagen hat. 

Ab Minute 15 sagt er auch was zum hier gefragten Thema: Karpfenmontage strecken oder liegen lassen. 
[youtube1]pUiNQTql4c0[/youtube1]

https://youtu.be/pUiNQTql4c0

Der Ton ist in den ersten Sequenzen leider etwas vom Wind gestört, waren halt unsere Anfangszeiten


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Ufernah würde ich niemals ein Senkblei verwenden.
> Einfach deine Schnur Spannen und ablegen.
> auf 10m Entfernung entfällt auch der Swinger, denn auf diese Kurzdistanz wirst du wohl so gut wie nie einen Fallbiss haben.
> Wenn der Karpfen die Hakenspitze spürt geht der erst mal richtig ab. Selbst wenn der bei 10m erst mal richtung Ufer schwimmt und glaub mir in 1-2sek. schwimmt der rasend wo anders hin = Fallbissanzeiger entfällt.
> ...



Sorry dem muss ich widersprechen:
wenn man auf Distanz fischt (je nach dem was man darunter versteht), senkt sich die Schnur (insofern es keine Schwimmende ist und keine starken Strömungen vorherrschen) durch ihr Eigengewicht von allein ab - denn sie hängt durch (was nicht bedeutet, dass nicht auch da ein Backlead Sinn machen kann).
Gerade auf kurzer Distanz ist die Schnur mehr gespannt und die Gefahr eines Schnurschwimmers oder des Misstrauens gegenüber der gespannten Schnur, die auf diese Weise meist auch noch einen steileren Winkel hat als bei weit ausgebrachten Montagen, ist wesentlich größer.


----------



## Georg79 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Georg, das is alles richtig. Aber zwischen Schnur spannen und die Montage (sprich das Blei) nochmal bewegen ist ein feiner aber wichtiger Unterschied.


Hab ich jetz glatt überlesen...

Das wollt ich jetz erst mal auslassen...
Ich konnte von anhieb nicht 100% da hin werfen wo ich fischen wollte, meist großzügig überworfen. Ich hab viel herangezogen um die Montage dahin zu bringen wo ich sie haben will.
Wobei man sowas generell nur auf weichem/schlammigen Bodengrund machen sollte...
Aber du hast schon recht... Man sollte jetz nicht die Montage übern halben See ziehen... nur spannen bis das Vorfach am Blei ankommt.

Auf steinigem/Kiesigem Grund würde ich aber niemals nicht Karpfen fischen... Karpfen is ja ein Gründler... der seine Nahrung eher in weichem Grund sucht als auf hartem Kieß...
Auf kiesigem Grund würde ich auf die Fische abziehlen welche Kiesgrund bevorzugen... ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Auf steinigem/Kiesigem Grund würde ich aber niemals nicht Karpfen fischen... Karpfen is ja ein Gründler... der seine Nahrung eher in weichem Grund sucht als auf hartem Kieß...
> Auf kiesigem Grund würde ich auf die Fische abziehlen welche Kiesgrund bevorzugen... ;-)
> 
> Grüße


Gibt auch auf harten kiesigen Grund genug Futter.Eigentlich ein typischer Untergrund zum Karpfenfischen.Für mich zumindest.Weichen Boden meide ich eher.


----------



## Georg79 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Sorry dem muss ich widersprechen:
> wenn man auf Distanz fischt (je nach dem was man darunter versteht), senkt sich die Schnur (insofern es keine Schwimmende ist und keine starken Strömungen vorherrschen) durch ihr Eigengewicht von allein ab - denn sie hängt durch (was nicht bedeutet, dass nicht auch da ein Backlead Sinn machen kann).
> Gerade auf kurzer Distanz ist die Schnur mehr gespannt und die Gefahr eines Schnurschwimmers oder des Misstrauens gegenüber der gespannten Schnur, die auf diese Weise meist auch noch einen steileren Winkel hat als bei weit ausgebrachten Montagen, ist wesentlich größer.



Wiedersprechen finde ich jetz hart...|supergri Weil wiedersprüche gibts beim Fischen nicht, Jeder hat mit seiner individualen Angelei Erfolg...
Gibt ein Video von Matze Koch wo er auf kurze Distanz auf Grund Karpfen fischt und das ohne Senkblei und Fallbisserkenner mit der Aussage ich zitiere:
"Auf diese kurze Distanz ist das Blödsinn, weil hier ein Fallbiss nicht zu erwarten ist"

Senkblei benutze ich nicht, wiegt mir zu viel;+|supergri;+
muss schon genug mit mir rumtragen

Meine Meinung:
Montage 60m ausgeworfen in einer Angeltiefe von 6-8m zur Wasseroberfläche.
Am Ufer häng ich das Senkblei in die Haubtschnur ein und werf es Ufernah zum Absenken der Haubtschnur rein, Absenktiefe 2m.
Die Schnur verläuft jetz aber vom Absenkblei zum Köder / Montagenblei immer noch schräg ab...
Ich hoffe hier versteht irgendjemand was ich damit sagen will..


Grüße


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Eine rote Schnur eines Kollegen (ab ca. 1,5m Wassertiefe ist die Farbe Rot unsichtbar für Fische) ohne Senkblei 23 Karpfen 2016
> [...]



Um mal diesem Marketing-gag entgegen zu wirken: Rot wird nicht unsichtbar für Fische. Auch nicht bei größeren Tiefen. 

Sichtbar ist Licht (für Menschen) in den Wellenbereichen 390-770nm (ungefähr). Für Tiere kann das natürlich anders sein - so sehen zum beispiel Bienen auch UV-Licht, also <390nm Wellenlänge und andere tiere können im Infrarotbereich (>770nm) wahrnehmen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Fische welche Wellenlängen wahrnehmen können bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass Fische generell Farben sehen. Soweit so gut.

Nun ist es so, dass bei der Photosynthese von Pflanzen auch bestimmte Wellenlängen absorbiert werden, nämlich um 450 (blau) und 650nm (rot) wenn ich mich nicht irre - daher erscheinen Pflanzen ja auch grün. Das grüne Licht wird eben nicht absorbiert sondern reflektiert.

Im Wasser gibts (je nach Gewässer) 'ne Menge Phytoplankton - also "photosynthetisch aktive Schwebealgen", die daher je nach Vorkommen rotes und blaues Licht als erstes absorbieren. Je tiefer man taucht desto blasser werden daher auch die Farben. 

Ein roter Gegenstand absorbiert an der Oberfläche vom Lichtspektrum mehr blaues und grünes Licht und reflektiert mehr rotes Licht. Wenn man diesen Gegenstand nun mit grünem Licht (so wie in größeren Tiefen) anstrahlt wird eben viel absorbiert und der Gegenstand erscheint .... Dunkelgrau bis Schwarz.

Beim Karpfenangeln denk ich mir allerdings: Nachts sind alle Katzen grau. Mit doch egal welche Farbe meine Schnur hat, wenn ich eh 90% meiner Ansitze nachts starte 
#h


----------



## Wolfram Atom (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Bei der richtigen Karpfenschnur musst du dir um eine Scheuchwirkung keine sorgen machen



 Bei der Schnur vielleicht nicht, aber so 'n dicker Ant-Tangle-Tube der dann vom grund steht...|kopfkrat


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

...unterscheidet sich für den Fisch auch nicht von nem ast ;-)


----------



## Georg79 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Wieso sagen dann zich Wissenschaftler bei allen Tiefsee und Angelfilmen die ich mir so ansehe, dass die Farbe Rot ab einer Gewissen Tiefe von Fischen als nahezu unsichtbar angesehen wird...
Die haben nicht umsonst jahrelang studiert und jahrelang geforscht... ???

Bei ner Inline Blei Montage braucht man kein Antitangletube...

Ich fische seit langem ausschließlich die Inline Blei Montagen mit den Komponenten von Fox mit den passenden Vorfächern von Fox.
2015 war ich mal öfter beim Karpfen fischen damit und hatte genau ein einziges mal eine verhengung wo die Hakenspitze am Schläuchlein vom Inlineblei steckte.

Das Inlineblei mit ner Böoilinadel aufs Ledcore ziehen.
Fertiges Karpfenvorfach von Fox mit kleinem Schläuchlein an den Wirbel befestigen.
Leadcore nach hinten ziehen bis der Wirbel fest im Inlineblei steckt.
Dann das Schläuchlein vom Karpfenvorfach über den Wirbel am Inlineblei schieben.
Das Schläuchlein vom Vorfach über den Wirbel ersetzt das Antitangletube.

Hier Inline Flat Pear ab Spielzeit 3:15 nur fehlt hier das kurze Schläuchlein das vom Vorfach über den Wirbel geschoben wird. Diese Montage wird in der Regel mit gespannter Schnur gefischt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ua7_QIIVCU

Grüße


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Jeder hat mit seiner individualen Angelei Erfolg...



recht hast#6


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Wiedersprechen finde ich jetz hart...|supergri Weil wiedersprüche gibts beim Fischen nicht, Jeder hat mit seiner individualen Angelei Erfolg...
> Gibt ein Video von Matze Koch wo er auf kurze Distanz auf Grund Karpfen fischt und das ohne Senkblei und Fallbisserkenner mit der Aussage ich zitiere:
> "Auf diese kurze Distanz ist das Blödsinn, weil hier ein Fallbiss nicht zu erwarten ist"
> 
> ...


Also mal abgesehen davon, dass Matze Koch auch ab und an mal falsche Dinge erzählt - was wohl jedem mal passiert - hat er sicher nicht die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen. 

Ich hab auch extra geschrieben, dass *ich *widerspreche. Das impliziert, dass ich einfach einer anderen Meinung bin. Das wiederum sagt nicht zwangsläufig aus, dass du dich dieser Meinung anschließen sollst/musst. 
Ein Senkblei kann mit 10g bereits seinen Dienst erfüllen. Viele nutzen ein zu schweres Absenkblei mMn.
Es war auch in meinem Text nie von Fallbissen die Rede (was soll auch ein Backlead bei/für Fallbisse(n) nützen??? Und die Aussage von Matze Koch bezieht sich auf die Fallbissanzeige und hat null mit dem Backlead zu tun. Also Vorsicht beim Zitieren) - der Fallbiss hängt weniger von der Distanz ab, als vielmehr davon, wo man fischt - also welchen Fluchtweg der Fisch leztendlich einschlägt... Und natürlich, das habe ich auch nie ausgeschlossen, kann man auch auf kurzer Distanz das Backlead weglassen. Meiner Meinung nach macht es da dennoch Sinn! Also bitte richtig lesen. Viel Erfolg.

Dass "Jeder mit seiner [individuellen] Angelei Erfolg hat", ist allerdings nun wirklich nicht korrekt, sonst würde ich nicht so viele kennen, die mehr schlecht als recht fangen. 

PS kiesiger Grund bietet vielen (anderen) Nährtieren Unterschlupf und wird von Karpfen ebenso gern zum Gründeln aufgesucht.

PPS warum sollte es beim Fischen keine Widersprüche geben?


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Wieso sagen dann zich Wissenschaftler bei allen Tiefsee und Angelfilmen die ich mir so ansehe, dass die Farbe Rot ab einer Gewissen Tiefe von Fischen als nahezu unsichtbar angesehen wird...
> Die haben nicht umsonst jahrelang studiert und jahrelang geforscht... ???
> 
> Bei ner Inline Blei Montage braucht man kein Antitangletube...



Ahm was??? also langsam wirds schon ein bisschen verquer. Warum wollte man bei einem Inlineblei keinen Antitangleschlauch nutzen???

Außer man fischt wie du mit einem Leadcore-Leader (von dem ich prinzipiell abrate), dann könnte ich dem noch zustimmen.

Kein Wissenschaftler wird erzählen, dass Rot unsichtbar wird! Das ist Humbug. Worauf die "Filme" die du siehst abzielen, ist die Tatsache, dass Rot ab einer bestimmten Tiefe grau erscheint - das hat Daci7 ja bereits ausführlich dargelegt.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Wenn du für eine Fachzeitschrift einen "Fachbeitrag" verfasst hast solltest du schon wissen das es Haken und nicht Hacken heißt:q.
> 
> Und was sind Negertricks?
> 
> ...



Dacht mir beim erstellen schon das wird keine 10 Minuten dauern bis irgend einer wieder mitreden muss.
Wenn man nichts konstruktives zu sagen hat sollte man manchmal einfach Maul halten und nicht versuchen andere schlecht zu machen. 

Nun stell dir nur mal vor ich hätte sogar Promoviert und würde trotz zum Beispiel einem Dr. Phil. weiter Rechtschreibfehler oder einfach Fehler im allgemeinen machen. Dein Weltbild wär total aus den Angeln oder?


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Dacht mir beim erstellen schon das wird keine 10 Minuten dauern bis irgend einer wieder mitreden muss.
> Wenn man nichts konstruktives zu sagen hat sollte man manchmal einfach Maul halten und nicht versuchen andere schlecht zu machen.
> 
> Nun stell dir nur mal vor ich hätte sogar Promoviert und würde trotz zum Beispiel einem Dr. Phil. weiter Rechtschreibfehler oder einfach Fehler im allgemeinen machen. Dein Weltbild wär total aus den Angeln oder?


Habe ja was zum Thema beigetragen.Wer so auf den Putz haut und von Fachbeiträgen für Fachzeitschriften redet und nicht weiß das es Haken und nicht Hacken heißt scheint nicht wirklich Plan zu haben.Und deine "Negertips" sind auch sehr toll:q.Scheinst ja ein Profi zu sein wenn du Fachbeiträge verfasst.


----------



## Georg79 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen davon, dass Matze Koch auch ab und an mal falsche Dinge erzählt - was wohl jedem mal passiert - hat er sicher nicht die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen.


Es gibt beim angeln keine großartigen falschen Dinge, es gibt nur ein anders. Außer jemand erzählt dass man mit Nähgarn fischen soll = definitiv falsch. Jeder macht es anders und jeder wird dies oder das was die anderen machen wieder ganz anders machen.



> Ich hab auch extra geschrieben, dass *ich *widerspreche. Das impliziert, dass ich einfach einer anderen Meinung bin. Das wiederum sagt nicht zwangsläufig aus, dass du dich dieser Meinung anschließen sollst/musst.


Das ist aber kein Grund allem und jedem zu widersprechen.
 Erfahrungsaustausch ist das hier mehr nicht...
Ein Widerspruch ist:
Mach das bloß nicht, das ist falsch, geht gar nicht usw.
Man kann auch ohne einen Widerspruch ganz normal seine Meinung und Erfahrung sagen um freundlich miteinander zu diskutieren.
Wozu ein Diskussionsforum eigentlich auch da ist.



> Es war auch in meinem Text nie von Fallbissen die Rede (was soll auch ein Backlead bei/für Fallbisse(n) nützen???


Genau darum gieng es aber bei einem Beitrag.
Weiter oben steht ein Link mit der Frage:
Fischen auf Kurze Distanz 10m mit steil abfallendem Ufer, Backlead?
Und darauf habe ich abgeziehlt.



> Und die Aussage von Matze Koch bezieht sich auf die Fallbissanzeige und hat null mit dem Backlead zu tun. Also Vorsicht beim Zitieren)


Ja genau, weil man auf 10m mit steil abfallendem Ufer weder ein Backlead noch einen Fallbissanzeiger braucht.



> der Fallbiss hängt weniger von der Distanz ab, als vielmehr davon, wo man fischt


Ein Fallbiss hängt meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl von der Distanz ab...
Wo soll denn der Karpfen hin ziehen wenn man 10m vor den Füßen ufernah fischt... Um hier einen Fallbiss zu erzeugen müsste der Karpfen ans Ufer auf die Karpfenliege hüpfen.




> PS kiesiger Grund bietet vielen (anderen) Nährtieren Unterschlupf und wird von Karpfen ebenso gern zum Gründeln aufgesucht.


Das mag durchaus sein. Wenn man aber gezielt auf Karpfen fischen möchte sollte man sich das Gewässer lesen aneignen.
Dazu muss bzw. sollte man wissen welche Fische wo in der Regel vorkommen.
Barbenregion
Äschenregion
Forellenregion usw. Die durch ihre sogenannten Leitfische gekennzeichnet werden.
Somit ist rein theoretisch gesehen die Chance ein Karpfen am Rand von einem Seerosenfeld zu erwischen weitaus höher als an einem kiesigen und steinigem Uferabschnitt.
Praktisch gesehen habe ich hierzu meine eigenen persönlichen Erfahrungen gemacht und weis dazu, dass auf kiesigem, steinigem Grund ich eher auf andere Fische angel welche dort Regionskennzeichnend sind.




> PPS warum sollte es beim Fischen keine Widersprüche geben?


Weil es diese nicht gibt, es gibt nur ein anders.
Wenn du auf kiesigem, steinigem Grund Karpfen fängst, dann ist das so. Was aber noch lange kein Wiederspruch ist.

Hier noch ne kleine Grafik warum meiner Meinung nach ein Backlead und Fallbissanzeiger auf ufernahe Distanz meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn machen würde.


----------



## Georg79 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ahm was??? also langsam wirds schon ein bisschen verquer. Warum wollte man bei einem Inlineblei keinen Antitangleschlauch nutzen???



Hier die Montage ohne übermäßigem Antitangelröhrchen, Antitangleschlauch oder ähnlichem.
Man kann das auch ohne Leadcore machen und das Blei auf die Haubtschnur ziehen. Das Leadcore hat halt einen Bleikern und legt sich auf den Grund. Kommt das Blei beim Run am ende vom Leadcore an macht es Zack und der Selbsthakefekt greift.
Was hier noch zu sehen ist, ist ein kurzes Stück Monofil zwischen Vorfach und Leadcore wegen einem erwünschtem leichtem Dehnungseffekt beim Fischen mit geflochtener Hauptschnur.
Grüße


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Hier noch ne kleine Grafik warum meiner Meinung nach ein Backlead und Fallbissanzeiger auf ufernahe Distanz meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn machen würde.


bezüglich deines Anhangs:
genauso stelle ich mir das auch vor! das backlead würde den winkel der schnur zum grund kaum ändern, außer und jetz kommts:

das backlead würde unten auf dem geradem stück des grundes liegen, also quasi wenige meter vor der Montage!!

nichts desto trotzh steht die Schnur auf, und das ist genau das problem das ich habe: schnur soll zwar flach am grund liegen, Backlead macht aber keinen Sinn (außer eben das Backlead liegt an der richtigen stelle, und wie ich es GENAU da hin bekommen soll ist mir ein rätsel) 

HILFE!!#q


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Es gibt beim angeln keine großartigen falschen Dinge, es gibt nur ein anders. Außer jemand erzählt dass man mit Nähgarn fischen soll = definitiv falsch. Jeder macht es anders und jeder wird dies oder das was die anderen machen wieder ganz anders machen.
> Damit widerlegst du doch deine Aussage selbst?
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich sind deine Fotos keine Begründung dafür, weshalb man bei einem Inlineblei auf ein (Antitangle-)Schlauchstück verzichten sollte - was das Leadcore betrifft hab ich mich geäußert.

Wenn ich deinen Ausführungen folgen kann, fischst du eine Fluchtmontage mit einem Leadcore? Bei der das Blei auf dem Leadcore (auf dem es auch noch schlecht rutscht) beweglich montiert wird?

PS mir ist bewusst, was ein Leadcore ist


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

alter, seit mir nicht böse aber jedes mal wenn bei mir im postfach ne neue Nachricht eingeht dann erhoffe ich mir Antworten und dann sind es doch nur wieder Streitereien#d


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ...



das mit dem Backlead weiter gleiten lassen erscheint mir logisch, aber wie lässt man es denn weitergleiten bzw wie bringt man das backlead überhaupt dazu stehen zu bleiben?

und was hat es mit den flying backleads auf sich- wie funktionieren die?

Und was spricht denn dagegen einfach die Schnur durchhängen zu lassen? (ihr müsst zugebeben das wäre sehr viel einfacher- und ich bin ein ziemlich fauler mensch, der es sich beim Angeln gern so einfach wie möglich macht|supergri)


----------



## Vanner (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> das mit dem Backlead weiter gleiten lassen erscheint mir logisch, aber wie lässt man es denn weitergleiten bzw wie bringt man das backlead überhaupt dazu stehen zu bleiben?
> )



 Hatte ich dir im anderen Thread schon geschrieben.



> und was hat es mit den flying backleads auf sich- wie funktionieren die?





> ich bin ein ziemlich fauler mensch, der es sich beim Angeln gern so einfach wie möglich macht|supergri)


 
 Merkt man. Evtl. solltest du auch mal Google anstrengen um dein Wissen zu erweitern.

 Lasse die Schnur einfach durchhängen, ist wohl einfacher.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> alter, seit mir nicht böse aber jedes mal wenn bei mir im postfach ne neue Nachricht eingeht dann erhoffe ich mir Antworten und dann sind es doch nur wieder Streitereien#d



Gut wenn du das als Streiterei ansieht, klemme ich mir meine Hinweise in Zukunft. Ich versuche eigentlich immer die Sachen objektiv darzulegen und meine subjektive Meinung deutlich zu kennzeichnen.
Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## Georg79 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> das mit dem Backlead weiter gleiten lassen erscheint mir logisch, aber wie lässt man es denn weitergleiten bzw wie bringt man das backlead überhaupt dazu stehen zu bleiben?
> 
> und was hat es mit den flying backleads auf sich- wie funktionieren die?
> 
> Und was spricht denn dagegen einfach die Schnur durchhängen zu lassen? (ihr müsst zugebeben das wäre sehr viel einfacher- und ich bin ein ziemlich fauler mensch, der es sich beim Angeln gern so einfach wie möglich macht|supergri)



Es spricht absolut gar nix dagegen wenn du die Schnur durchhängen lässt.
Ich möchte dir das mal erklären.
Bei einer leicht gespannten schnur abgelegt auf dem elektronischen Bissanzeiger mit Selbsthakmontage.
Der Karpfen hakt sich, erschrickt und raßt davon... du hast eine sofortige Bissanzeige an deinen Piepern.

Schlaffe Schnur:
Rute auf den Bissanzeigern abgelegt, Schnur ist schlaff. Karpfen hakt sich durch die selbsthakmontage und raßt davon.
Bis sich nun die Schnur gespannt hat und deine Pieper anschlagen kann sich der Karpfen den noch nicht richtig gesetzten Haken (der meist erst beim Anschlag richtig sitzt) freischütteln und du hast dann einen verlorenen Fisch. Evtl. den Karpfen deines Lebens.

Natürlich gibt es auch die Schlaffe Schnur Variante:
Da rate ich dir zu einer abriebfesten langsam sinkenden, z.b. die Geflechtschnur von Climax in Grün. Die legt sich schön sauber auf den Grund und ist somit auch gut getarnt. Da aber hier wie oben beschrieben die Elektronischen Bissanzeiger den Biss erst verspätet anzeigen, rate ich dir hier an eine Pose als Bissanzeiger zu verwenden. Die Pose musst du aber dann im gegensatz zu den elektronischen Bissanzeigern ständig beobachten um keinen Biss zu verpassen.
Der Nachteil bei solch einer Methode ist:
Die am Grund schlaff liegende Schnur muss sich vor dem Anschlag auch erst strecken, das bedeutet erst Fühlung aufnehmen und dann Anschlagen, Zeit in der, evtl der Karpfen deines Lebens sich davon macht.
Beim Fühlung aufnehmen der schlaff am Bodengrund liegenden Schnur kann sich diese um am Grund befindliche Wurzeln, Steine usw. wickeln / daran hängen bleiben. Du meinst dann du hast die Fühlung aufgenommen, tatsächlich hängt aber deine Schnur nur an einer robusten Unterwasserpflanze und erst 20m dahinter ist der Karpfen mit deinem Köder im Maul.
Wenn du nun anschlägst, geht dein Anschlag ins Leere.

Ich rate dir eindringlich dir jetz alles was hier an Input auf dich eingeprasselt ist zu verarbeiten und darüber nachzudenken.
Ich denke zu viel verschiedenes würde dich jetz nur weiter verunsichern.
Such dir hier 2-3 Möglichkeiten raus die dir logisch und für dich umsetzbar erscheinen.
Kram deine Ausrüstung dafür zusammen.
Geh ans Wasser und ab dafür.
Jaaaa Karpfen hat jetz Schonzeit...
Mach nen 10g Birnenblei mit Karabiner an dein Haar vom Vorfach. Und schau selbst bei welchen Methoden du den Anschlag am direktesten durchbringst.

Und dann noch daran denken dass dein 10g Birnenblei ein 15Kg Karpfen ist der geneu in die richtung raßt in die du anschlagen willst.

Du wirst es nicht im Forum lernen oder herausfinden.
Das lernst oder findest du nur am Wasser heraus.

Grüße


----------



## Georg79 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> bezüglich deines Anhangs:
> genauso stelle ich mir das auch vor! das backlead würde den winkel der schnur zum grund kaum ändern, außer und jetz kommts:
> 
> das backlead würde unten auf dem geradem stück des grundes liegen, also quasi wenige meter vor der Montage!!
> ...



Dann vergiss doch das Backlead und kauf dir Knetblei dass du an verschiedenen Stellen deiner Schnur zum absenken ankneten kannst. Bei einem festsetzen von diesem löst es sich von der Schnur weils ja weiches Knetblei ist.

Grüße


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Gut wenn du das als Streiterei ansieht, klemme ich mir meine Hinweise in Zukunft. Ich versuche eigentlich immer die Sachen objektiv darzulegen und meine subjektive Meinung deutlich zu kennzeichnen.
> Viel Erfolg #6



Ääh....okay kein grund eingeschnappt zu sein ich sage nur dass man evt Vorgehensweisen von anderen nicht immer zu Verbessern versuchen sollte. Denn das ziel in dem forum ist doch Antworten auf Fragen zu geben, und nicht sich in "Streitereien" zu verstricken, denn dieser Thread handelt ja vom Montagen strecken und nicht davon ob die Schnur jetz Rot oder grau für fische erscheint (o.ä.). Außerdem weis ich deine Objektivität zu schätzen, ist nicht so als ob ich dir was vorwerfen würde


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Hatte ich dir im anderen Thread schon geschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. wurden die beiden Threads nicht von mir auf das gleiche Thema zusammengeführt

2. habe ich die beiden kommentare nahezu zeitgleich verfasst, weswegen ich deine Antwort im anderem Thread erst gesehen habe, als ich den selben Kommentar hier geschrieben habe

3. wenn in google alles so wunderbar geschrieben stünde dann würde ich ja nicht fragen, denn in google ist oftmal alles verallgemeinert


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Es .... Wasser heraus.
> 
> Grüße



Danke für deine Mühe und diese tolle Antwort und du hast Recht: ich muss den ganzen Input jetz erstmal alles verarbeiten


----------



## Georg79 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Hier noch nen MK Video über Backlead und Leadcore.

Im Gegensatz zu MK fische ich ausschließlich mit Leadcore und Inline Blei Montage.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lQgBoZB4bs


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Habe ja was zum Thema beigetragen.Wer so auf den Putz haut und von Fachbeiträgen für Fachzeitschriften redet und nicht weiß das es Haken und nicht Hacken heißt scheint nicht wirklich Plan zu haben.Und deine "Negertips" sind auch sehr toll:q.Scheinst ja ein Profi zu sein wenn du Fachbeiträge verfasst.



Ja, du wiederholst dich,
bist nimmer so Frisch oder?

Aber da stand nichts vom Pausenclown
von daher verwunderlich das Du dann mitgeschrieben hast.

Und Du bist so ganz fest im glauben das alles so abgedruckt wird wie man es verfasst hat? 

Info: Wenn ich zum Beispiel ein Buch geschrieben habe wird das je nach Verlag Korrektur gelesen. Die Rechtschreib-, Grammatik- und Stilfehler werden gleich ausgebessert. 
Auch ein Inhalts-, Foto-, Fussnoten-, und Tabellenverzeichnis wird automatisch erstellt. Das Layout und ein Anpassen von Tabellen und Zeichnungen wird zusammen gemacht.
Beim Beck Verlag in München zum Beispiel muss man hier wenig selbst machen, die sind da echt spitze.
In sehr fachlichen Texten werden Änderungen im Text die den Inhalt des Textes an sich betreffen könnten zuerst in Korrekturmodus gesetzt. Dieser Korrekturmodus ist dann sehr leicht zum Bearbeiten. 

Da kannst du theoretisch eine Sauklaue haben, ohne Punkt und Komma. Geschmiert auf Servietten. Dafür gibt es Profis die diese hohen Gedanken dann in eine allgemein verträgliche Form bringen. Einer der bekanntesten Münchner Ärzte, mit sehr enormen verbalen Intellekt und Geist, viele Fachbücher verfasst, ist nahezu was das Schrieben betrifft ein Analphabet


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Habt Ihr eure Hacken aus Knochen gefeilt oder warum schlagt Ihr beim Hacken an?

Der einzige Grund beim Karpfen anzuschlagen ist doch um Ihn richtig in rage zu bringen. Damit er gleich voll abgeht und möglichst viel Kampf bietet?

Einfach die Rute auf 50 bis 55  Grad halten und zum Einkurbeln anfangen.
Sobald Du die Rute in die Hand nimmst machst du gleich den Freilauf raus.
Beim Karpfen nicht anreissen und auch nicht pumpen.
Über die Rolle den Karpfen immer auf Zug halten
Die Rutenspitze bleibt immer oben, egal was passiert. 
Rutenspitze oben ist einfach Basics wie die Deckung oben eines Boxers
Beim Käschern die Rute nahezu senkrecht 90 Grad nach oben und das letzte Stück den Karpfen einfach durch angeben deines Armes zum Käscher ziehen. 


Hey lasst uns doch nächstes  Jahr mal hier zu mehreren zusammen tun und eine Anfänger Lehr DVD erstellen.


----------



## Georg79 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

@Fischkunst Extrem und Sea-Trout

Dass hat absolut nichts und Null mit diesem Thema zu tun.
Wenn ihr euch kloppen wollt, dann macht dafür euern eigenen Thread auf.

Wegen genau sowas hat heutzutage fast keiner mehr Bock sich in Foren aktiv zu beteiligen....

Und mir stinkts langsam auch bis zum Himmel.

@Fischkunst Extrem
Selbst bei einer Selbsthakmontage sitzt der Haken nicht immer gleich nach dem Run.
Insbesondere große Karpfen beißen meist sehr vorsichtig da kann ein 2-4 maliges kürzestes tuten der Bissanzeiger mit anschließendem verstummen schon das Ende sein.
Wenn man da nicht schnell Reagiert und den üblichen Karpfenanschlag wie ich das meinte (Rute Hoch halten und paar Kurbelumdrehungen) anschlägt wars das mit dem Großkarpfen oder dem vorsichtigerem Beißer.
Bei Karpfen auf Distanz mit nem Dropbag Biss hast du hiermit verloren... da braucht man meist eine Rolle mit hoher Überetzung und einem harten Anschlag.

Es sei denn man hängt Bombenschwere Blei dran die jedem Rüssler den Haken selbst rein zieht... Die teure Rute beim Wurf unnötig belastet und zudem beim landen am gehaktem Fisch herumduppelt als würde er Knüppelschläge bekommen.
Nicht zu vernachlässigen das zusätzliche Gewicht dass mit sich herumschleppen muss, denn das Blei im Tacklebag ist meist immer die schwerste Komponente.

Meine Empfehlung für die Inline Blei Montage für stehende Gewässer:
Ufernah 60g
Kürzere Distanzen unter 100m 70-80g
Hohe Distanz ab über 100m bis max. 100g

Bei fließenden Gewässern ist das Bleigewicht abhängig von Strömung und Distanz.
da kann das Blei auch mal 150g und mehr haben.

An so einer DVD würde ich gern mitwirken, hab aber für sowas leider keine Zeit.
Ich hab 2 Jobs, Frau und Kind, einen Gemüsegarten und gehe Angeln.
= Ausgebucht


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eure Hacken aus Knochen gefeilt oder warum schlagt Ihr beim Hacken an?
> 
> Der einzige Grund beim Karpfen anzuschlagen ist doch um Ihn richtig in rage zu bringen. Damit er gleich voll abgeht und möglichst viel Kampf bietet?
> 
> ...


Kenne ehrlich gesagt keinen Karpfenangler der beim Karpfendrill nicht  pumpt.Du schreibst echt einen Unfug.


Hast ja recht Georg79.Aber er macht hier auf Profi und Fachbeitrag Schreiber für Fachzeitschriften :q und schreibt teilweise echt ungewöhnliche Tips da kann ich manchmal nicht anders.


Ich persönlich schlage auch nicht an.Meine Bremseinstellung wenn die Rute auf dem Pod liegt ist so straff da hakt sich jeder Karpfen sicher.Bei Fallbissen oder "vorsichtigen" Bissen mit einzelnen Piepern wo der Karpfen nicht direkt in die Bremse rennt baue ich einfach langsam Spannung auf indem ich die lose Schnur einkurbel verzichte aber trotzdem auf einen Anhieb.Oder ich warte einfach kurz oft rennt er dann ja doch noch in die Bremse rein.Naja viele Wege führen nach Rom.Bleigewichte fische ich persönlich am liebsten von 85-113g.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Seit ich Gewichte über 100 Gramm verwende habe ich alle Karpfen gelandet.
Ohne Pumpen und Anschlagen ist mir auch keiner mehr ausgeschnitzt. 
Gehe auf Grund meines Berufes beim Angeln immer viel mit Logik, Technik und Physik an die Sache.
Was aber gar nicht immer das beste sein muss.
Im Endeffekt Gut ist was für einen selbst effektiv ist.
Vermutlich macht auch manche Perfektion gerade mal 2% Unterschied aus. Für den Hausgebrauch ist das vielleicht überzogen.
99,98% der Angler würden sich auch nicht paar Stunden an den Baggersee hin stellen und Wurftechniken üben. Für uns die wir auch Gold spielen ist das hingegen ganz normal.


----------



## Deddl (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Wenn ich einen Fisch nicht "Pumpen" soll, dann brauch ich auch keine Rute(Ausgenommen zum werfen). 
Mal im ernst du schreibst hier was von Logik, Technik und Physik, willst aber nicht den Hebelarm der Rute ausnutzen um einiges an Kraft zu sparen und dein Gerät zu schonen?


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Moin Leute, lange schon nicht mehr einen Thread gelesen, in dem meiner Meinung nach so viel wirres Zeug steht.

Um zur Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen, ich versuche es in aller Regel zu vermeiden, die Montage nach dem Ablegen/Auswurf noch mal zu verrücken, eben wie schon recht am Anfang erwähnt wurde, um zu vermeiden, dass ich den Haken / die Montage Funktionsuntüchtig mache.
Es hat bisher erst einen Ausnahmefall gegeben: Stark schlammiger Grund. Da habe ich mich einfach besser gefühlt, nachdem ich das Blei nachdem Auswurf vorsichtig aus dem Schlamm gezogen habe, bei viel Totholz am Grund hätte ich allerdings lieber eine Montage im Schlamm, als den Haken im Holz...  

Absenken, Schnur spannen, Drillbeginn und -Ablauf lasse ich mal außen vor sofern Interesse besteht gebe ich aber gerne meine Vorgehensweisen und Erfahrungen weiter.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Deddl schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Fisch nicht "Pumpen" soll, dann brauch ich auch keine Rute(Ausgenommen zum werfen).
> Mal im ernst du schreibst hier was von Logik, Technik und Physik, willst aber nicht den Hebelarm der Rute ausnutzen um einiges an Kraft zu sparen und dein Gerät zu schonen?



Versuche es doch mal,

Nimm eine Karpfenrute 12 oder 13# mit 2,5 bis 3,5 lbs.
Halt die Rute nach dem Biss schön hoch so auf 50 bis 55 Grad.
Dann versuche die Rolle gleichmässig ein zu kurbeln.
Zieht der Fisch zu stark kannst du auch nicht ein kurbeln.
Die Rute macht die Arbeit.
Je nach stärke deines Unterarmes ist die Härte und Länge der Rute von Vorteil. 
Du wirst sehen die Rute macht die Arbeit.


----------



## Georg79 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



> Je nach stärke deines Unterarmes ist die Härte und Länge der Rute von Vorteil.
> Du wirst sehen die Rute macht die Arbeit.



Wer fischt denn heute beim Karpfenangeln noch mit "harten" Ruten ???
Den einzigen Vorteil den die haben sind etwas größere Wurfweiten. Was beim Karpfenangeln meiner Meinung nach total sinnlos ist, da sie eh im ganzen Gewässer Unterwegs sind und meist bewachsene Uferbereiche zur Nahrungsaufnahme aufsuchen.
Zudem neigen härtere Karpfenruten zum Ausschlitzen des Hakens...
Selbst seriöse Fachhändler empfeheln eher weichere Karpfenruten.

Ich persönlich fische geziehlt auf Karpfen noch nicht einmal mit einer sogenannten Karpfenrute. weil absolut alle die ich hatte, und zur Neuanschaffung angesehen habe mir total Sinnlos erscheinen. viel zu lang, viel zu sperrig, unnötig übertriebn lange Griffteile....
Wo will man denn da werfen wenn man so wie ich an umwachsenen und umwaldeten Gewässern fischt?

Ich hab mir dazu 2 Natürköderruten 30-120g WG besorgt Kogha Gianthunter Naturköder = weiche Spitze, hartes Rückrad.
Da wird kein Haken richtig gesetzt wenn man die nur hoch hält, und wenn man mit einer sehr feinen und locker eingestellten Bremse fischt erst recht nicht.
Ich versteh auch nicht warum manche beim Karpfenfischen Ihre Bremsen immer bretthart zudrehen ???
Fischt man mit offenem Freilauf und der Karpfen zieht ab und macht diesen bei harter Bremse zu riskiert man das Ausschlitzen des Hakens oder gar einen Schnurriss.

Bei einer Selbsthakmontage ist eine harte Bremse eh überflüssig, denn der Haken sitzt ja meist schon, wozu den Fisch dann noch gegen eine brettharte Bremse laufen lassen???

Wäre nett wenn mir hier irgendjemand erklären würde wozu man auf Karpfen mit hart eingestellter Bremse fischen muss / sollte / oder wie auch immer ???

Grüße


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre nett wenn mir hier irgendjemand erklären würde wozu man auf Karpfen mit hart eingestellter Bremse fischen muss / sollte / oder wie auch immer ???



Hi, jeder Meter Schnur im Wasser bringt den Fisch näher an potentielle Hindernisse.

Grüße JK


----------



## Georg79 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, jeder Meter Schnur im Wasser bringt den Fisch näher an potentielle Hindernisse.
> 
> Grüße JK



Dass is mir schon bewusst. Aber deswegen muss man doch nicht gleich von Angfang an mit Brettharter Bremse fischen.
Nach dem "Anschlag" wird die Bremse justiert.
so mach ich das jedenfalls, und ich fische in sehr stark renaturierten Gewässen.
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn sich ein Karpfen in einem Hindernis festsetzt Schnur lockern und warten bis er "raus" kommt.
Ich hab dadurch noch nicht einen Karpfen verloren oder musste mit Rute in den See springen.

Grüße


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn mir hier irgendjemand erklären würde wozu man auf Karpfen mit hart eingestellter Bremse fischen muss / sollte / oder wie auch immer ???
> 
> Grüße


Also ich tu es weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das der Karpfen sich nur durch das Festblei nicht komplett sicher hakt.Anschlagen tut man in der Regel ja nicht mit Festblei.Wenn der Karpfen in die straffe Bremse geht hakt er sich komplett und man kann einfach die Rute vom Pod nehmen und der Drill geht los.Und der Karpfen soll beim Biss und im Drill nicht machen können was er will und in Hindernisse flüchten.Daher lieber eine straffere Bremseinstellung wenn die Rute auf dem Pod liegt und im Drill.Für mich macht zu lasches drillen eher wenig Sinn.Daher finde ich Freilauf auch allgemein überflüssig nutzen heutzutage ja auch immer weniger Leute.Bei mir ist Bremseinstellung im Drill=Bremseinstellung wenn die Rute auf dem Pod liegt.Zu fest soll sie nun auch nicht sein aber wozu soll die Bremse Schnur freigeben wenn die Rute noch nicht richtig ausgelastet und krumm ist?Dafür hat man doch eine Rute.Ist diese ausgelastet kommt die Bremse ins Spiel.An bestimmten Spot´s kann es aber auch mal nötig sein die Bremse sehr fest eingestellt zu haben und quasi keinen cm Schnur zu geben.Auch dann habe ich quasi keine Aussteiger.Das sind zumindest meine Gründe wieso ich die Bremse eher straff einstelle.Drille eigentlich jede Fischart eher etwas härter.Mit loser Bremse und zu laschem Drill verliert man in der Regel mehr Fische als wenn man etwas bestimmter drillt.Ist bei mir zumindest so.Egal ob Karpfen,Hecht,Zander,Meerforelle etc..


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Dass is mir schon bewusst. Aber deswegen muss man doch nicht gleich von Angfang an mit Brettharter Bremse fischen.
> Die Bremse wird auf Schnurtragkraft eingestellt, die,wenn vorhanden, Freilaufbremse etwas leichter
> Nach dem "Anschlag" wird die Bremse justiert.
> Ich konzentrier mich lieber auf den Drill und den Fisch als auf die Spielerei mit der Bremse
> ...


----------



## Georg79 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Vielleicht projiziere ich auch nur zufiel darauf wie Ich es mache an meinen Gewässern.
Ich kenn ja die anderen Gewässer an denen andere fischen nicht.

Aber da kann man eben mal wieder sehen wie unterschiedlich die Vorgehensweisen so sind.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom, und am Ende landen doch alle in Italien.
Wobei ich auch nicht mehr mit Freilauf auf Karpfen fische.

Grüße


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht projiziere ich auch nur zufiel darauf wie Ich es mache an meinen Gewässern.
> Ich kenn ja die anderen Gewässer an denen andere fischen nicht.
> 
> Aber da kann man eben mal wieder sehen wie unterschiedlich die Vorgehensweisen so sind.
> ...


Jo macht sicher jeder etwas anders solange die Fische im Kescher landen ist ja alles ok.Wär ja auch langweilig wenn jeder zu 100% gleich fischen würde.


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Georg79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Bremse wird auf Schnurtragkraft eingestellt, die,wenn vorhanden, Freilaufbremse etwas leichter
> ...


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Ich finde es wichtig, dass jeder, der auf Karpfen angelt,
seinen Weg findet.
Es gibt einfach zu viele Variablen, die zu berücksichtigen sind.
Der eine mag kurze Ruten, oder braucht kurze Ruten, der andere fischt die 12 ft. Variante, der nächste 13 ft, der eine harte, weil er weit werfen muss, der nächste Ruten mit progressiver Aktion, wiederum andere mögen es oldschool - alles scheixxegal
Vertrauen in die eigene Angelei ist 50% der Miete, der Rest ist Erfahrung und Technik und natürlich das richtige Futter bzw. der 
Köder.
Unterschiedliche Gewässer bedürfen teilweise unterschiedlicher Herangehensweise, dass zu erkennen und umzusetzen zeichnet den erfolgreichen Karpfenangler aus.
Und Erfolg ist nicht der 50 Pfünder, sondern das regelmäßige Fangen, denn wenn kein 50er vorhanden ist, kann er auch nicht gefangen werden.
Und vielleicht noch ein Tipp an den TE:
*Du hast jetzt mehrere Trööts eröffnet, die eigentlich alle in Einen passen würden, ich fänd es nicht schlümm wenn er Anfängerfragen Karpfenangeln heißt, ist auf jeden Fall aber übersichtlicher. *

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Revilo62 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mit dieser Methode ist die Rute bei gängigen Schnurstärken zum Karpfenfischen bevor sie Schnur freigibt kurz vorm brechen oder sie bricht.Ich glaub würde ich so fischen würde kein Fisch nur 1cm Schnur nehmen bei mir.Häng mal so viel Gewicht wie deine Schnur trägt an die Schnur und probier es mit der Rute zu heben du wirst dich wundern.Man täuscht sich da doch extreme wie wenig Kraft so ein Fisch im Drill auf die Schnur ausübt und wie wenig Kraft/Gewicht es braucht damit die Rute krumm wie ein Flitzebogen ist.Nichtmal annähernd so viel Gewicht wie die Schnur trägt braucht es dafür.Die Rute ist da lange am Ende und überlastet bevor die Schnur reißt.Meine nicht das man so nicht fischen kann nur nimmt so doch kein Fisch mehr nur einen cm Schnur bei einer Bremse die erst bei sagen wir mal 8-14kg Schnur freigibt.
> ...


----------



## K.ID87 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Hintergrund dabei ist:
> Der Karpfen nimmt den Köder und schwimmt weg, dabei zieht er sich durch  das Blei den Haken selbst in die Lippe. Würde die Schnur nicht gespannt  sein so kann der Karpfen länger und weiter weg schwimmen bis er an das  Blei (den Selbsthakwiederstand) anstößt. In dieser Zeit kann sich der  Karpfen den Haken frei schütteln und ausspucken.
> Grüße



Nö.



grubenreiner schrieb:


> *Georg, das is alles richtig.* Aber zwischen Schnur spannen und die Montage (sprich das Blei) nochmal bewegen ist ein feiner aber wichtiger Unterschied.



Nö.

Also entweder ich habe den Beitrag nicht verstanden oder das ist Humbug, sry. Was hat das Spannen der Schnur bitte mit dem ersten Bleikontakt des Karpfens nach einem Biss zu tun? Diese Zeitspanne wird durch die Vorfachlänge gegeben bzw. bestimmt. Der Aktionsraum dadurch, ob das Vorfach gestreckt wird oder nicht.
Georg, du beschreibst das Spannen der Schnur bis zum Festblei (Hauptschnur), der Biss spielt sich aber dahinter ab. Und der Karpfen hat beim slacken sicherlich keinen größeren Aktionsraum bis er gehakt ist... es dauert nur länger, bis du den Pieper kriegst.

... just my 2 cents


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt stimmts :q


----------



## Trollwut (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Beim Käschern die Rute nahezu senkrecht 90 Grad nach oben und das letzte Stück den Karpfen einfach durch angeben deines Armes zum Käscher ziehen.



Und sich dann bei der nächsten Flucht die Spitze abbrechen. Durch die stark verkürzte Rute ist es dann auch wesentlich einfacher den Fisch zu keschern.
Raffiniert, so hab ich das noch nie gesehn! Danke!

Und zum Thema:
Ich bin einer der wenigen, der seine Montage nach dem Wurf mitunter noch anlupft. Das liegt aber daran, dass mein Hauptgewässer sehr verschlammt ist und durch den Wurf das Blei meistens ganz nach unten abhaut.
Nur das "Anziehen" kann ich dann eine neue Stelle mit hartem Grund finden. Mitunter werf ich also mehrere Male und lupfe das Blei erneut an, bis ich zufrieden bin und das Ding nicht ganz versackt.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Mir ist beim Karpfenangeln absolut noch nie eine Rute gebrochen. Das glaube ich jetzt aber so nicht was Ihr schreibt.
Schreibt Ihr das um mit Absicht dagegen zu reden?

Aktuell fische ich für Karpfen 4 Stück Greys GT5 mit 10000er Shimano XT und sogar aus Testzwecken einer guten Berkley 36er geflochtenen, sowie die 60g Pelzer absenkblei. 
(Meine beiden Kumpels der eine meine alten Fox der andere die neuen Shimano Tribal, die Shimano haben die beste Aktion und fühlen sich am besten an, die Greys lassen sich mit Abstand am besten und am weitesten werfen. Die Fox sind nicht mehr so toll. Um die Greys auszunutzen benötigt man aber Muckis und Schnellkraft, ohne hat die keinen Vorteil gegenüber der Shimano. Ganz ohne Muckis oder ohne sauberes Fischen kann man auch die Fox verwenden, bzw. ist dann die Gutmütigste. )
2013/14 hatte ich FOX Horizon und war unzufrieden. 

Wem da nun die Rute kaputt geht macht irgend etwas gravierend falsch.


So ähnlich machen wir das seit fast 40 Jahren:

















_PS: Wenn mal eine Rute bricht hat das meist damit zu tun das diese vorher beschädigt wurde. 90% des Ruten Todes ist das mal jemand drauf gestiegen ist oder sie in eine Tür des Autos gekommen ist. Meist ist sie dann nur angeknackst und bricht ab/bei der nächsten Belastung. _


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Schreibt Ihr das um mit Absicht dagegen zu reden?
> ]



Nö- da würde ich nicht von ausgehen. 

Auch wenn ich nen Fünfer ins Phrasenschwein werfen muss - Alle Wege führen nach Rom,  nicht nur (D)einer. 


Jeder hier hat seine eigene Erfahrungen gesammelt und vertritt diese auch. 
Was ist daran verkehrt? 

Wenn alle deckungsgleiche Erfahrungen machen würden,  wäre unserem Forum die Grundlage entzogen,  weil es dann keinen Bedarf an Erfahrungsaustausch gäbe.  

PS: Erfahrungsaustausch bedeutet nicht,  dass man zwingend die eigenen Erfahrungen gegen die eines anderen austauschen muss. Man darf hier durchaus mal die Meinung eines anderen stehen lassen,  heißt ja nicht, dass man sie teilen muss. 

Nur so bleibt unsere Gemeinschaft hier bestehen... und das Forum für Alle attraktiv.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nö- da würde ich nicht von ausgehen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich nen Fünfer ins Phrasenschwein werfen muss - Alle Wege führen nach Rom,  nicht nur (D)einer.
> 
> ...



Wirklich? Omnes viae Romam ducunt?
Aber wie will man denn einen Fisch ordentlich Käschern wenn die Rute nicht hoch haltet wird. Dies kommt einen dann schon etwas sehr merkwürdig vor. Ad absurdum, abyssus abyssum invocat -> mit der Karpfenrute zum Pumpen anfangen. 

Non Romam deducere!


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Schön für dich, dass du das Große Latinum mal geschafft hast.

Weniger schön für alle anderen hier, dass du damit so angeben musst. Ich kenne die medizinischen bzw. psychologischen Hintergründe deines Selbstdarstellungsbedürfnisses nicht - mag ja sein, dass du auf Anraten eines Therapeuten dich hier so präsentierst -, vermute aber, dass du lediglich den Versuch unternimmst, irgendwie Eindruck schinden zu wollen.
Bei mir als Board-Mod ist dir das gelungen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dein Geschreibsel belästigend für die Allgemeinheit hier im Board ist und damit gegen die Boardregeln (§5, 1b) verstößt. Dies ist ein deutschsprachiges Forum, also halte dich da bitte dran, wenn du weitere (Ver-)Warnungen vermeiden möchtest.

*Und von jetzt an bitte hier wieder nur onTopic. Kommentare ausschließlich per PN!*


----------



## Sea-Trout (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*

Ich finde seine Negertips wie man einen Fisch am Hacken nach erfolgreichem Drill ohne pumpen käschert sehr interessant:q.


Also beim keschern halte ich die Rute auch weiter oben wie viel Grad die Rute da einnimmt kann ich nun nicht sagen.Aber wenn ich mit Sbiro oder Fliegenrute fische schon ziemlich weit nach oben bzw. fast schon nach hinten.Rutenbrüche hatte ich deshalb auch noch nicht da muss ich ihm zustimmen.


----------



## Georg79 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt.... ich merks grad selber dass ich da Schimmelkäse geschrieben hab |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Natürlich hab ich da auch die passende Ausrede parat:
Ich arbeite seit 4 Wochen durch...|kopfkrat#t|kopfkrat

Oder ich dachte während des schreibens an die Laufbleimontage...

Ich weis es nimmer...

Fakt ist auf jedenfall, dass ich mit leicht gespannter Haubtschnur fische und die Kopfbremse nur soweit zu dreh dass der Fisch mir nicht die Rute vom Pod zieht. Den Knips und Klammerauflagen trau ich nämlich nicht über den Weg.

Grüße


----------



## Sea-Trout (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Montage strecken oder liegen lassen?*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Den Knips und Klammerauflagen trau ich nämlich nicht über den Weg.
> 
> Grüße


Moin,

gibt echt gute Butt Grips.Die in Kombination mit einem vernünftigen Pod und da kann nichts passieren.Habe mir zusätzlich extra noch eine Verdickung an meinen Rutenblank gebaut damit die Rute egal wie hart der Biss und wie fest die Bremse ist die Rute nicht durchrutschen kann.Falls es dich interessiert nutze folgende Halter http://www.becker-fishing-tackle.de/Rod-Pods-Co/Zubehoer/ACE-Little-Grippa-Butt-Rest::5282.html
  .Gibt es in kleiner und großer Ausführung.Auch sehr gut sind die Solar Adjustable Butt Rest gibt es mittlerweile auch in 2 Ausführungen.
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Solar-Tackle-Adjustable-Back-Rest_1915.html
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Solar-Tackle-Adjustable-Back-Rest-Mini_3168.html


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------

